# Potty Training HELP 8mo



## HiggieSmallsLady (10 mo ago)

Please help! Higgins is a week shy of 8months. We live on the 3rd floor of an apartment complex. We have been trying Bells for the last month. Every time we go out, we try to get him to touch his bells. We have to put a treat right by them. He will touch his bells, then run the other way. He was doing such a good job, but largely because he is in an x pen unless we are directly interacting with him or he is on the couch with us. Slowly he has been getting a little bit more freedom — right after we go potty i will let him roam for maybe 20mins.
I keep him on a schedule, out every 2hours or so. If he has a bunch of water, I have been trying to take him out 20 mins later, but he won’t go. I take him to the same spot and he has to potty before we go on a longer play walk. We do the full yayayay!!! Celebration and he gets tons of treats. When he goes inside, I scoop him up and get his harness on him as soon as possible and we go outside. 

I just don’t know what to do. He will go a week without an accident, but then just went two days in a row. Today his pen door was open and he went on top of his bed big comfy snuggle thing instead of on the tile floor.
The only good thing is that when we came back in from our attempted finish your pee run, I was so dejected I had the silent tears so he popped right into my lap to make me feel better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HiggieSmallsLady said:


> Please help! Higgins is a week shy of 8months. We live on the 3rd floor of an apartment complex. We have been trying Bells for the last month. Every time we go out, we try to get him to touch his bells. We have to put a treat right by them. He will touch his bells, then run the other way. He was doing such a good job, but largely because he is in an x pen unless we are directly interacting with him or he is on the couch with us. Slowly he has been getting a little bit more freedom — right after we go potty i will let him roam for maybe 20mins.
> I keep him on a schedule, out every 2hours or so. If he has a bunch of water, I have been trying to take him out 20 mins later, but he won’t go. I take him to the same spot and he has to potty before we go on a longer play walk. We do the full yayayay!!! Celebration and he gets tons of treats. When he goes inside, I scoop him up and get his harness on him as soon as possible and we go outside.
> 
> I just don’t know what to do. He will go a week without an accident, but then just went two days in a row. Today his pen door was open and he went on top of his bed big comfy snuggle thing instead of on the tile floor.
> The only good thing is that when we came back in from our attempted finish your pee run, I was so dejected I had the silent tears so he popped right into my lap to make me feel better.


Does he have an indoor potty that he uses in his x-pen? If so, is there a reason that you can't allow him to use an indoor potty when he needs it when he is loose?

It is not at ALL unusual for an 8 month old puppy still not to be ready to "tell" you when he needs to go outside. And I am afraid that what you are doing with the bells is only confusing him. If you live on the third floor, by the time he rings the bells, and you actually GET him outside. he is incapable of connecting one to the other. That is totally outside the learning power power of a dog without TONS of "back-chaining". (too complicated to explain in detail he, but essentially breaking it down into small steps) Most people add bell training AFTER the dog is ALREADY fully understanding potting outdoors, which sounds that pretty clearly does NOT understand reliably.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh HiggieSmallsLady you must feel exhausted. Our kiddos have always used a bell _however, _when we brought our youngest, now 3 1/2, home we already had 2 dogs. I'm not suggesting you get another dog of course. It's clear from your last sentence that your little guy (Higgie?) has no idea he's not doing what you want. Havanese do take a long time to house train, that I remember clearly.
Since you're using timed frequency so well it might help to do that with giving him water. Taking him outside as soon as there is an accident is excellent on your part. When Cotton (below) had an accident I took off his belly band (pictured below), brought it outside and put it in the yard where I wanted him to go potty. If he sniffed it or looked at it I gave him a very small shred of boiled chicken saying "Good boy Cotton, potty outside." When he actually went outside I did everything you talked about and told our sons it was "poopy party time"🎶 They were young and didn't know that I was tone deaf.
I am also researching the potty tray option to use when we're gone for several hours. Our oldest little man passed away early last year. We are getting another Havanese puppy in 6-7 weeks so I will be joining you on your quest for a dry house. It is perfectly normal for them to seem trained and then... I _tried_ to tell my sister-in-law but she took our puppy's harness off anyway and then Jodie trotted upstairs and peed on her bed. Our niece had her and was playing but it was our niece's mom who didn't listen.
When using a belly band with a male dog you can see immediately when he is lifting his leg and then remove it and head outside. It would also give your kiddo some more freedom when you can't keep a constant eye on him. That's what I did at the beginning with our 13 year old. He was a Havanese rescue and had a few issues. Yes, it looks like something from the feminine product isle😆















This is what a belly band looks like. The end with the black Xs is
Velcro and is pulled up and overlapped with the other end (thank you Cotton)
So, if you haven't written me off as some nut job it's a thought. I commend you for
sticking with it and asking for feedback!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Oh my gosh HiggieSmallsLady you must feel exhausted. Our kiddos have always used a bell _however, _when we brought our youngest, now 3 1/2, home we already had 2 dogs. I'm not suggesting you get another dog of course. It's clear from your last sentence that your little guy (Higgie?) has no idea he's not doing what you want. Havanese do take a long time to house train, that I remember clearly.
> Since you're using timed frequency so well it might help to do that with giving him water. Taking him outside as soon as there is an accident is excellent on your part. When Cotton (below) had an accident I took off his belly band (pictured below), brought it outside and put it in the yard where I wanted him to go potty. If he sniffed it or looked at it I gave him a very small shred of boiled chicken saying "Good boy Cotton, potty outside." When he actually went outside I did everything you talked about and told our sons it was "poopy party time"🎶 They were young and didn't know that I was tone deaf.
> I am also researching the potty tray option to use when we're gone for several hours. Our oldest little man passed away early last year. We are getting another Havanese puppy in 6-7 weeks so I will be joining you on your quest for a dry house. It is perfectly normal for them to seem trained and then... I _tried_ to tell my sister-in-law but she took our puppy's harness off anyway and then Jodie trotted upstairs and peed on her bed. Our niece had her and was playing but it was our niece's mom who didn't listen.
> When using a belly band with a male dog you can see immediately when he is lifting his leg and then remove it and head outside. It would also give your kiddo some more freedom when you can keep a constant eye on him. That's what I did at the beginning with our 13 year old. He was a Havanese rescue and had a few issues. Yes, it looks like something from the feminine product isle😆
> ...



Yes, this can work _IF_ a(and it is a BIG if... you watch him like a HAWK! It will keep accidents from happening, but it doesn't train the dog. You STILL have to interrupt the behavior. 

Ducky, because he is intact, and spends enough time around intact girls that he feels "a little too manly" at times, sometimes forgets himself, and tries to mark still. It is rare, but it it has sometimes happened after a show weekend. On our first floor, there really isn't anything that isn't easily cleaned, and I watch him carefully and interrupt as needed until he remembers his manners again. However, up in our bedroom, we have a HUGE, EXPENSIVE oriental rug that we inherited from my aunt. I DO NOT want that rug peed on!!! We had it cleaned ONCE, a LONG time ago, and the cleaning was over $900!!! I do NOT take chances with boy-pee up there!!! So...he ALWAYS wears a belly band up there!!! 

But... "Breeder's trick"...

When I looked up the price of those "dog-specific wraps", I found a price of 12/$16, though they were somewhat less for larger amounts, and there were cheaper brands. STILL regular baby diapers work GREAT, and are much MUCH cheaper!!! (They can also be used for panties for girls in heat, but that's a different post!!!) A quick check on line and I found 144 Pampers size 3 (which is what I use on both Ducky and Panda (when she was in heat before she was spayed)) for $10.29!!! No parent alive could afford to raise a child at more than $1.00 per diaper!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Yes, this can work _IF_ a(and it is a BIG if... you watch him like a HAWK! It will keep accidents from happening, but it doesn't train the dog. You STILL have to interrupt the behavior.
> 
> Ducky, because he is intact, and spends enough time around intact girls that he feels "a little too manly" at times, sometimes forgets himself, and tries to mark still. It is rare, but it it has sometimes happened after a show weekend. On our first floor, there really isn't anything that isn't easily cleaned, and I watch him carefully and interrupt as needed until he remembers his manners again. However, up in our bedroom, we have a HUGE, EXPENSIVE oriental rug that we inherited from my aunt. I DO NOT want that rug peed on!!! We had it cleaned ONCE, a LONG time ago, and the cleaning was over $900!!! I do NOT take chances with boy-pee up there!!! So...he ALWAYS wears a belly band up there!!!
> 
> ...


I haven't used it much but I got Perry a belly band that you can put a normal woman's period pad into so that's a relatively cheap options as well. (These are no longer available but I'm sure you could find something similar)



Amazon.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I haven't used it much but I got Perry a belly band that you can put a normal woman's period pad into so that's a relatively cheap options as well. (These are no longer available but I'm sure you could find something similar)
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Yes, you can get these on Etsy. Here are the ones I've purchased:









3 Dog Belly Bands Male Dog Diaper Clothes Training - Etsy


This Pet Clothing item by DistinctiveDog has 202 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Marysville, MI. Listed on Dec 16, 2022




www.etsy.com





Her prices are great, but measure to include the overlap for the velcro, or they will be too small! 

The reason I like the diapers better is that their penis gos into the little "pocket" left by the folded diaper, so the pee, if there is any, is wicked away from their body. Boys get REALLY stinky if they pee on a belly band and that pee is left in contact with the hair on their belly. If they are white, like Ducky, it only takes a very short while for it to start to stain them, also! I used the belly bands until a breeder friend showed me the diaper trick, and once I tried a couple of Panda's left-overs on Ducky, I was sold!


----------



## HiggieSmallsLady (10 mo ago)

I appreciate each of you so much!!! Higgins really is a wonderful little city dwelling puppy. I need to remember all the things he is so consistent with.

Oh jeeze! I was outta the loop on the belly band, diaper option! Curious if anyone has had experience switching to it with an older puppy and how that went.

I think mostly I feel relieved to know that this timing is not outside the norm. I read 6-8months and I just feel like time is ticking since we are 8months this week... so maybe I shouldn't take that timeline as fact for every dog. 

I agree with you @krandall on the bells. I don't think he connected the dots because there was too much time -- harness on, down the stairs, etc. As far as an inside solution, we tried potty pads and his aim wasn't great. I feared it would confuse him when we were trying to go outside. We have jussssst started to leave him alone in his pen. (one instance for 2hrs special dinner, otherwise 30-45 mins or so. I've left a pad in there (with the snuffle mat, frozen kong, favorite snuggle, all the things and he only shredded it. I have also caught him just laying on it when we get home. That cracks me up.

My husband keeps telling me not to worry (yesterday I was in full "I'm a failure pup parent" mode), and I need to step back and see the improvement. I am just curious, is the improvement really him understanding or me just getting conditioned? Will he eventually connect the dots? And does anyone have a Havanese that just isn't potty trained? He is so smart! So it'll click eventually, right?

Sweet Higgins!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

HiggieSmallsLady said:


> I appreciate each of you so much!!! Higgins really is a wonderful little city dwelling puppy. I need to remember all the things he is so consistent with.
> 
> Oh jeeze! I was outta the loop on the belly band, diaper option! Curious if anyone has had experience switching to it with an older puppy and how that went.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh... what a good dog mom you are💖 Your inner dialogue sounds very much like how I talk to myself and analyze things. These dogs really are wonderful and it's always a balance of intellect and heart for me. I agree with your husband completely, you are clearly _not_ a puppy Mom failure! Bad dog parents don't come to the forum asking for feedback to help their new family member. 
Our rescue was supposed to be potty trained but no one prior had taken time to work with him at all. Cotton was 14 months when we used the belly bands to help with the process. We have cloth belly bands galore, some from Chewy and some from Etsy. I've found many harnesses and other fun things there too. When we travel I use the disposable belly bands (30 for $17.57) in my picture, for convenience. 
Yes, it will click. I think about my humans I raised and how long it took with my 2nd son. He was almost there and then we moved. He went backwards for several months but it did eventually click-thank goodness😋 It frequently feels like an eternity when we're in the middle of the process. Our fur babies can't communicate what they're thinking to us. Sometimes it seemed like Jodie was thinking "Hello mom, my issue is obvious what is taking _you_ so long. I've been reviewing my copious amounts of notes from Jodie's training.
You have a very fortunate puppy, no, I don't personally know any Havanese (out of 13) that aren't potty/house trained!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HiggieSmallsLady said:


> I appreciate each of you so much!!! Higgins really is a wonderful little city dwelling puppy. I need to remember all the things he is so consistent with.


When we are in the trenches, whether it's kids or puppies, it can be hard to remember how far we've come! 



HiggieSmallsLady said:


> Oh jeeze! I was outta the loop on the belly band, diaper option! Curious if anyone has had experience switching to it with an older puppy and how that went.
> 
> I think mostly I feel relieved to know that this timing is not outside the norm. I read 6-8months and I just feel like time is ticking since we are 8months this week... so maybe I shouldn't take that timeline as fact for every dog.


MANY people start using it with geriatric dogs, and I didn't start using it on Ducky until about that age, because he simply wasn't allowed any access to our bedroom before then! He'll be fine! Girls don't learn about wearing panties until their first heat... whenever that is!



HiggieSmallsLady said:


> I agree with you @krandall on the bells. I don't think he connected the dots because there was too much time -- harness on, down the stairs, etc. As far as an inside solution, we tried potty pads and his aim wasn't great. I feared it would confuse him when we were trying to go outside. We have jussssst started to leave him alone in his pen. (one instance for 2hrs special dinner, otherwise 30-45 mins or so. I've left a pad in there (with the snuffle mat, frozen kong, favorite snuggle, all the things and he only shredded it. I have also caught him just laying on it when we get home. That cracks me up.


Potty pads are a disaster with MOST Havanese, because they are KNOWN "paper destroyers"! Potty trays, with a pad, or pine pellets in them, like this:









Amazon.com: Pet Awesome Dog Potty Tray / Puppy Pee Pad Holder 25”x20” Indoor Wee Training for Small and Medium Dogs : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: Pet Awesome Dog Potty Tray / Puppy Pee Pad Holder 25”x20” Indoor Wee Training for Small and Medium Dogs : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com





Are a much better option. They can't get at the pad or pellets. NOW... I am NOT sure that he will accept it at his age, but I would CERTAINLY give it a try. I would DEFINITELY want a a dog with an "indoor option" living in an apartment!!!



HiggieSmallsLady said:


> My husband keeps telling me not to worry (yesterday I was in full "I'm a failure pup parent" mode), and I need to step back and see the improvement. I am just curious, is the improvement really him understanding or me just getting conditioned? Will he eventually connect the dots? And does anyone have a Havanese that just isn't potty trained? He is so smart! So it'll click eventually, right?


He will get there!!! They all "get it" at their own pace AS LONG AS you are consistent and persistent. The dogs who DON'T get trained belong to people who don't follow through or are not consistent. )unless there is something physically wrong with the dog, which I do not suspect in your case!!! It's like the mom of the toddler who worries that her child will EVER learn to potty train. How many EVER are not trained by first grade? VANISHINGLY few!  But NOT all toddlers are trained by two years old, (or even three years old!!!) regardless of what the potty training manuals tell you!!! They train when they are ready!!!



HiggieSmallsLady said:


> Sweet Higgins!
> 
> View attachment 178211
> View attachment 178209
> View attachment 178212


He's adorable! Don't give up, use a belly band if you NEED to to protect your rugs, but do NOT use it as a crutch!!! (that is SOOOO important, or it will set back your potty training!!!) Don't worry, but keep working on it, and he will get there. Remember, you are putting in the work to train a 15 year long pet! 💕 In the scheme of things, this will seem like a very short time!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Such great advise… I will chime in with our experience for anyone to read this in the future. The indoor potty was a godsend for us! I love our UgoDog even tho HaviGirly only uses it a handful of times a year now that she is 6 yrs old. (Wish they were still in business. There are similar trays out there tho) we have a fenced yard, but breeder had already started indoor potty training with the same tray and reading Krandalls and Toms posts here before I got my Pup, I thought it was a great idea, and set up the same situation at home because I was still working full time outside the home at the time I was meeting and choosing a breeder. I didn’t even introduce potty outside until using the tray inside was 100%. Good thing I did it this way. My HaviGirly despises RAIN and looks at me like I am crazy when I open the back door for her when it is raining! I never have to worry if I get stuck in traffic, or go to the theatre or… She’s good! Her tray is there.

Funny thing about the bells. Once she had a preference for “potty outside” the following summer (she would have been about 14months then), she was frightened of the bells when I decided to introduce them. I understand your situation with the whole getting on a harness and traveling to the potty place changes things from opening a door and letting them run, but here is a tip if anyones havi is afraid of the bells. 

I tied her FAV toy to the end of the bells! (a rope toy elephant) I started to tell her “tug Elli for potty outside”.
she UNdERSTOOD TUG! She KNOWS the names of ALL of her toys! I always name them, and use their names. Tug is one of her rewards while playing games while training! (ala Susan Garrett) She loves Elli and to my great surprise… it WORkED! Poor Elli is still hanging dead from the end of the bells! 🤣😂 But we got a duplicate, so there is an Elli to play with still. 

Several years later! She is so lazy! She will stand in front of me and whine VERY loudly instead of going to the bells and waiting for me. My fault for telling her to wait during a time she rung them just to Go outside and NoT potty! Now I ask her .”what is the matter? If you need to potty Go Tug Elli! “ I make her do it every single time! Even if her whining alerts me to the need of potty. Tug Elli and I know exactly what you need. 

now if I could get her to poop in the same spot every time outside like my aunt trained her dog I would be ecstatic!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Such good advice here and I don’t have much to add, other than the reassurance that it does take time and you are NOT a failure pup parent (we’ve all had those moments). My girl just turned one, and she got reliable about alerting us to go out until 8 months… and even then, I didn’t really trust her for another couple of months and still watched her like a hawk for any sign. She’s now totally reliable, but I’m very careful in any new places.

We didn’t do bells, bc I was always worried about what would happen if we traveled… she started her own way of telling us, by jumping on the door, or barking if we don’t hear her and she really needs to go. Once she started that, we really reinforced it, always asking ‘do you need to go out?’ and then making a fuss over her when she quickly did her business. Our ten year old Hav just sits by the back door patiently waiting for someone to notice, so she’s started barking for him too!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

whata_dog said:


> Such great advise… I will chime in with our experience for anyone to read this in the future. The indoor potty was a godsend for us! I love our UgoDog even tho HaviGirly only uses it a handful of times a year now that she is 6 yrs old. (Wish they were still in business. There are similar trays out there tho) we have a fenced yard, but breeder had already started indoor potty training with the same tray and reading Krandalls and Toms posts here before I got my Pup, I thought it was a great idea, and set up the same situation at home because I was still working full time outside the home at the time I was meeting and choosing a breeder. I didn’t even introduce potty outside until using the tray inside was 100%. Good thing I did it this way. My HaviGirly despises RAIN and looks at me like I am crazy when I open the back door for her when it is raining! I never have to worry if I get stuck in traffic, or go to the theatre or… She’s good! Her tray is there.
> 
> Funny thing about the bells. Once she had a preference for “potty outside” the following summer (she would have been about 14months then), she was frightened of the bells when I decided to introduce them. I understand your situation with the whole getting on a harness and traveling to the potty place changes things from opening a door and letting them run, but here is a tip if anyones havi is afraid of the bells.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh I think our dogs are related😆 I talk to mine in full sentences too. Jodie does use a bell but if it's raining outside she gives me the same "Are you kidding me with this?" look. Ed mows, or hand clips, a patch of grass for her but since turning 3 she seems to think she's royalty and going outside is beneath her-honestly. I dug up the potty tray I had when she was a puppy. She still seems to hate the plastic grate so Ed and I are going to have to put our engineering minds together.
Now that we are bringing _another_ female to our family we need to come up with something. There is a covered spot right outside the door on the deck so they'll still technically be going outside. You've probably missed all my whining about drowning in testosterone since birth☺ I have been speaking on Jodie's, and her tender parts, behalf. In 2 months it will be the first time in 63 years I've been in a house with more girl parts than guys-I'm so excited!😅 Cotton will go in a shoe box if we insisted, he's eager to please. Thanks for your input, I think this is a great thread.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whata_dog said:


> Such great advise… I will chime in with our experience for anyone to read this in the future. The indoor potty was a godsend for us! I love our UgoDog even tho HaviGirly only uses it a handful of times a year now that she is 6 yrs old. (Wish they were still in business. There are similar trays out there tho) we have a fenced yard, but breeder had already started indoor potty training with the same tray and reading Krandalls and Toms posts here before I got my Pup, I thought it was a great idea, and set up the same situation at home because I was still working full time outside the home at the time I was meeting and choosing a breeder. I didn’t even introduce potty outside until using the tray inside was 100%. Good thing I did it this way. My HaviGirly despises RAIN and looks at me like I am crazy when I open the back door for her when it is raining! I never have to worry if I get stuck in traffic, or go to the theatre or… She’s good! Her tray is there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is brilliant!!! Kodi was not afraid of the bells, but just found them aversive. But if I’d thought of this, I’m sure he would have been willing. He loves toys and he loves tugging! But now, they have all figured out their own signals to tell me they need to go out, so there is no real need. GREAT idea, though!!!


----------



## Rainy (Oct 9, 2012)

My previous dog took 6 months before being completely trained to go outside. I thought it would never end and then one day she was standing by the door whining. I miss her a lot and will go through the training again after getting my new puppy. It is worth it since these dogs are so loving and adorable.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Rainy said:


> My previous dog took 6 months before being completely trained to go outside. I thought it would never end and then one day she was standing by the door whining. I miss her a lot and will go through the training again after getting my new puppy. It is worth it since these dogs are so loving and adorable.


They certainly are💖 I'm sorry you don't have Rainy any more, loosing these wonderful family members leaves a void in us.


----------



## Rainy (Oct 9, 2012)

JaJa said:


> They certainly are💖 I'm sorry you don't have Rainy any more, loosing these wonderful family members leaves a void in us.


You are so right! I think about her every day. Thank you for acknowledging my loss.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Rainy said:


> You are so right! I think about her every day. Thank you for acknowledging my loss.


You're welcome 🌹 Are thinking about another in the near future?


----------



## Sharon&Jasper (9 mo ago)

HiggieSmallsLady said:


> Please help! Higgins is a week shy of 8months. We live on the 3rd floor of an apartment complex. We have been trying Bells for the last month. Every time we go out, we try to get him to touch his bells. We have to put a treat right by them. He will touch his bells, then run the other way. He was doing such a good job, but largely because he is in an x pen unless we are directly interacting with him or he is on the couch with us. Slowly he has been getting a little bit more freedom — right after we go potty i will let him roam for maybe 20mins.
> I keep him on a schedule, out every 2hours or so. If he has a bunch of water, I have been trying to take him out 20 mins later, but he won’t go. I take him to the same spot and he has to potty before we go on a longer play walk. We do the full yayayay!!! Celebration and he gets tons of treats. When he goes inside, I scoop him up and get his harness on him as soon as possible and we go outside.
> 
> I just don’t know what to do. He will go a week without an accident, but then just went two days in a row. Today his pen door was open and he went on top of his bed big comfy snuggle thing instead of on the tile floor.
> The only good thing is that when we came back in from our attempted finish your pee run, I was so dejected I had the silent tears so he popped right into my lap to make me feel better.


I live in a similar situation. To get outside, it's put on the harness and then down the stairs or take a carpeted hallway to a slow elevator. Neither is good for a puppy that has an urgent need to relieve himself. I know from past experience, with my previous dog, that it will not always be safe to take the stairs. If either of you are sick or injured it could be a problem. Jasper did not like the grate against his feet but once I added the fake grass he was fine with using an indoor potty. I have one that works best with a pee pad and a larger one that I use with pellets. I think the one with the pad will be easier to use if I'm traveling. Some people have trouble keeping the grass clean and smelling nice. That hasn't been an issue for me. I wash it in the tub with lysol and then rinse in water with a little vinegar. Since I have two there is always one available while I wash the other one. He also goes potty outdoors whenever I take him for a walk. Jasper's aim with the indoor potty is hit and miss. He's good with the front feet but sometimes the back feet don't make it. I'm using a very large 72x72 in reusable pee pad underneath to catch the misses. Smaller pads don't work because he chews or plays with the edge of the pad. I've recently noticed that when I'm standing near the far edge or back of the potty he does better at getting all four feet on the grass. I don't wash the pad every time it gets peed on. I soak up the misses with paper towels and spray the spot with Natures Miracle. I usually wash the pad when I clean the potty. I have an outdoor balcony with one potty and another for his pen. I'll attach a picture of his pen. The plaid floor covering is a large pee pad I got on Amazon. (I had to add a top to prevent escapes and it folds back making it easier to reach inside of the pen.) I hope you find something soon that works for you and Higgins. I know how stressful it can be.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Sharon&Jasper said:


> I live in a similar situation. To get outside, it's put on the harness and then down the stairs or take a carpeted hallway to a slow elevator. Neither is good for a puppy that has an urgent need to relieve himself. I know from past experience, with my previous dog, that it will not always be safe to take the stairs. If either of you are sick or injured it could be a problem. Jasper did not like the grate against his feet but once I added the fake grass he was fine with using an indoor potty. I have one that works best with a pee pad and a larger one that I use with pellets. I think the one with the pad will be easier to use if I'm traveling. Some people have trouble keeping the grass clean and smelling nice. That hasn't been an issue for me. I wash it in the tub with lysol and then rinse in water with a little vinegar. Since I have two there is always one available while I wash the other one. He also goes potty outdoors whenever I take him for a walk. Jasper's aim with the indoor potty is hit and miss. He's good with the front feet but sometimes the back feet don't make it. I'm using a very large 72x72 in reusable pee pad underneath to catch the misses. Smaller pads don't work because he chews or plays with the edge of the pad. I've recently noticed that when I'm standing near the far edge or back of the potty he does better at getting all four feet on the grass. I don't wash the pad every time it gets peed on. I soak up the misses with paper towels and spray the spot with Natures Miracle. I usually wash the pad when I clean the potty. I have an outdoor balcony with one potty and another for his pen. I'll attach a picture of his pen. The plaid floor covering is a large pee pad I got on Amazon. (I had to add a top to prevent escapes and it folds back making it easier to reach inside of the pen.) I hope you find something soon that works for you and Higgins. I know how stressful it can be.
> 
> View attachment 178264


Hi Sharon&Jasper, 
I just received a 2 pack of 72" washable potty pads from Amazon for our new puppy next month. What brand is yours? I like the checkerboard. Miss princess over here doesn't like the fake grass. Although I can probably use it for a Christmas decoration😋 I've been testing the pads using the bathtub to spot clean. We learned the hard way, with our 3 year old, that that we needed our bed covered, even after she was potty trained. This will be our 3rd Havanese-yay so we don't have crates for all of them. I retired early and my husband is a techie who works from home so there is plenty of supervision. I like the idea of spraying the spot at the moment until I rinse it. We have _loads_ of Natures Miracle and other cleaners in my husbands arsenal. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Sharon&Jasper said:


> I live in a similar situation. To get outside, it's put on the harness and then down the stairs or take a carpeted hallway to a slow elevator. Neither is good for a puppy that has an urgent need to relieve himself. I know from past experience, with my previous dog, that it will not always be safe to take the stairs. If either of you are sick or injured it could be a problem. Jasper did not like the grate against his feet but once I added the fake grass he was fine with using an indoor potty. I have one that works best with a pee pad and a larger one that I use with pellets. I think the one with the pad will be easier to use if I'm traveling. Some people have trouble keeping the grass clean and smelling nice. That hasn't been an issue for me. I wash it in the tub with lysol and then rinse in water with a little vinegar. Since I have two there is always one available while I wash the other one. He also goes potty outdoors whenever I take him for a walk. Jasper's aim with the indoor potty is hit and miss. He's good with the front feet but sometimes the back feet don't make it. I'm using a very large 72x72 in reusable pee pad underneath to catch the misses. Smaller pads don't work because he chews or plays with the edge of the pad. I've recently noticed that when I'm standing near the far edge or back of the potty he does better at getting all four feet on the grass. I don't wash the pad every time it gets peed on. I soak up the misses with paper towels and spray the spot with Natures Miracle. I usually wash the pad when I clean the potty. I have an outdoor balcony with one potty and another for his pen. I'll attach a picture of his pen. The plaid floor covering is a large pee pad I got on Amazon. (I had to add a top to prevent escapes and it folds back making it easier to reach inside of the pen.) I hope you find something soon that works for you and Higgins. I know how stressful it can be.
> 
> View attachment 178264


We used something similar — I think technically it was called a whelping pad on Amazon, great for any accidents in the pen (and we had a second one that we’d put down on the carpet when we were playing with her and she was very little.


----------



## Sharon&Jasper (9 mo ago)

JaJa said:


> Hi Sharon&Jasper,
> I just received a 2 pack of 72" washable potty pads from Amazon for our new puppy next month. What brand is yours? I like the checkerboard. Miss princess over here doesn't like the fake grass. Although I can probably use it for a Christmas decoration😋 I've been testing the pads using the bathtub to spot clean. We learned the hard way, with our 3 year old, that that we needed our bed covered, even after she was potty trained. This will be our 3rd Havanese-yay so we don't have crates for all of them. I retired early and my husband is a techie who works from home so there is plenty of supervision. I like the idea of spraying the spot at the moment until I rinse it. We have _loads_ of Natures Miracle and other cleaners in my husbands arsenal. Thanks for the idea!


Here's the plaid pad I bought. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09HHJDS57/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It's thicker and more plush than the last pad I bought. I haven't washed it yet so I can't comment on how well it hold up. I'm sure Jasper could care less but the plaid makes me happy.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Sharon&Jasper said:


> Here's the plaid pad I bought.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09HHJDS57/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> It's thicker and more plush than the last pad I bought. I haven't washed it yet so I can't comment on how well it hold up. I'm sure Jasper could care less but the plaid makes me happy.


I have it, thank you! It's only $2 more than what I purchased but I'm not sure why I didn't see it in my exhaustive search for puppy pads. I love this forum💖🐾


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> I have it, thank you! It's only $2 more than what I purchased but I'm not sure why I didn't see it in my exhaustive search for puppy pads. I love this forum💖🐾


If you want something that will cover your WHOLE bed, these are AMAZING!









Amazon.com: Easy-Going 100% Waterproof Dog Bed Cover Furniture Protector Sofa Cover Non-Slip Washable Reusable Incontinence Bed Underpads for Pets Kids Children Dog Cat(120X82 in,Light Blue) : Pet Supplies


Buy Easy-Going 100% Waterproof Dog Bed Cover Furniture Protector Sofa Cover Non-Slip Washable Reusable Incontinence Bed Underpads for Pets Kids Children Dog Cat(120X82 in,Light Blue): Bed Covers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I am not a fan of washable pads (other than perhaps putting them on a the couch/ bed as a cover in case of accidents) - I firmly believe that Perry used them when he was at the rescue because we had major problems with the small throw rug in front of our door as well as the welcome mat outside the front door - Perry was convinced that was where he was supposed to potty. He didn't have any other accidents in the house, but if I didn't see him go to the door immediately he would use the throw rug - and more than once when outside on the veranda he would go and use the welcome mat. I think washable pee pads are too close to other types of cloth or small throw rugs that confuses them (or at least confused Perry.)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

If you’re trying to protect your bed, there used to be these thin waterproof pads that were some kind of synthetic flannel on both sides and they were more flexible, they weren’t quilted with multiple layers of fabric. They dried more quickly, and they don’t feel or sound like plastic, but I haven’t found them in a long time. If you come across anything like that, they’re the best. Really helpful, right?!


----------



## HiggieSmallsLady (10 mo ago)

Pupdate!!! We have had only 1 or 2 accidents in the last couple weeks. I blame myself. It was about 2-3 mins after I said I think I need to take him out soon and another was when I gave him too much time after waking up in the morning instead of taking him straight to the door.

Exciting news!!! we tried bells and they just weren't working, so a few days ago I started giving him the tiniest bit of cheddar cheese only when he rings his bells and when we put his harness on. Today he rang his bells once, I suited him up and sure enough a quick poop! 45 mins later he rang again, suited him up and a quick peeps!!! yay!

now, we just need to figure out how to stop barking like a wild man when he sees his friends on walks....


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

HiggieSmallsLady said:


> Pupdate!!! We have had only 1 or 2 accidents in the last couple weeks. I blame myself. It was about 2-3 mins after I said I think I need to take him out soon and another was when I gave him too much time after waking up in the morning instead of taking him straight to the door.
> 
> Exciting news!!! we tried bells and they just weren't working, so a few days ago I started giving him the tiniest bit of cheddar cheese only when he rings his bells and when we put his harness on. Today he rang his bells once, I suited him up and sure enough a quick poop! 45 mins later he rang again, suited him up and a quick peeps!!! yay!
> 
> now, we just need to figure out how to stop barking like a wild man when he sees his friends on walks....


I once read a description of a potty training method using a rolled up newspaper for discipline. It works for other discipline needs a well, destroying thing they shouldn't, etc. 

When your puppy had an accident or gets into something they shouldn't, 
Step 1, roll up a newspaper

Step 2, take that newspaper and hit yourself over the head with it and remind yourself that you're responsible for giving them too much freedom, not taking them out fast enough, etc. 

Repeat as often as needed.

Puppy accidents are always our fault. 

But we're only human, you're doing great and we all learn every day.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> I once read a description of a potty training method using a rolled up newspaper for discipline. It works for other discipline needs a well, destroying thing they shouldn't, etc.
> 
> When your puppy had an accident or gets into something they shouldn't,
> Step 1, roll up a newspaper
> ...


Perfect!!! I have a lot of newspapers to hand out😆🤣


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

HiggieSmallsLady said:


> Pupdate!!! We have had only 1 or 2 accidents in the last couple weeks. I blame myself. It was about 2-3 mins after I said I think I need to take him out soon and another was when I gave him too much time after waking up in the morning instead of taking him straight to the door.
> 
> Exciting news!!! we tried bells and they just weren't working, so a few days ago I started giving him the tiniest bit of cheddar cheese only when he rings his bells and when we put his harness on. Today he rang his bells once, I suited him up and sure enough a quick poop! 45 mins later he rang again, suited him up and a quick peeps!!! yay!
> 
> now, we just need to figure out how to stop barking like a wild man when he sees his friends on walks....


Yay, that's great!! I've been wondering how Higgins was doing and debating whether or not I should ask. Those high value treats are powerful but most of all, you are a wonderful dedicated dog mom❣I also think about you at times because we live in Vancouver (WA) and have a lot of family in Seattle. Don't worry I won't try to stalk you😋 
Higgins is still young so he might be able to control his excitement as he gets older-although he is a Havanese and you do so[me to haves things mastered. My guys get just as excited for tiny bits of things as they do with any size. I guess you can throw your newspapers away😆


----------

